# Central Maine Diesel



## Jackruf

Has anyone on the PEF purchased a Honda EU6500iSA generator from Central Maine Diesel? The price at $4,049, including the conversion to tri fuel and shipping is very good. The reviews I read on the company seem to be overall favorable. 

I just want to be sure the engine and generator are comprised of all genuine Honda parts.

Thanks


----------



## Robert Coats

Jackruf said:


> Has anyone on the PEF purchased a Honda EU6500iSA generator from Central Maine Diesel? The price at $4,049, including the conversion to tri fuel
> 
> I just want to be sure the engine and generator are comprised of all genuine Honda parts.


I can tell you for a fact the parts used to convert it to propane are not from Honda. Honda does not make or endorse any propane conversion kits. 

Central Maine Diesel is NOT a Honda generator dealer. They buy generators at retail, then convert them for resale. Technically, they are used when resold like this. I would ask about warranty, and what exactly is covered by what company. Officially, the Honda warranty 3-year clock starts ticking when Central Marine buys the EU6500is, not when you buy it from them. 

Should the be a failure or problem with the generator that is found to be caused by a non-Honda part, Honda will likely decline to pay for warranty repairs. You won't lose the warranty from Honda, but understand it only covers factory Honda parts. Perhaps Central Marine Diesel will offer warranty service on the non-Honda parts? Might want to confirm.

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## Jackruf

Thank you for your reply. I assumed the conversion assembly was not produced by Honda. I was more concerned about the generator portion of the assembly. All too often I am seeing generators advertised as "Honda Powered". These units have Honda engines and off brand generator assemblies.

Thanks Again


----------



## PeterB123

Just as a FYI, I scoured the internet high and low looking for a Honda generator failure associated with running on propane or natural gas without success. I emailed several people on camping/rv forums with older posts of converted Honda's. I received back three replies from people who all said they had zero issues. (Keep in mind that none of them were 6500's).
.
Like Robert said, if there is a failure due to the conversion, you're SOL, but I elected to take the chance so that I could go tri-fuel.


----------



## Dqalex

Jack I have a stock EU6500. I used it when sandy knocked out my power for 5 days. The EU6500 is a great generator. I was running my whole house. I got around 12 hours on a tank of fuel. The Honda dealer I bought it from I paid $3,600 for it. I'm going to wait until its out of warrantee before I think about changing over to NG. Plus I just bought a 29 gallon fuel walker with a pump. If the storm isn't bad, and I don't the gas for the generator I'll just pump the fuel into my truck and my wife's car. I'm very happy with the Honda EU6500is, and you will be too. Alex


----------



## fruch

Dqalex, Did you buy that Honda generator online or at a dealer in NJ?
I have seen that generator, but for alot more money. Did you catch some special sale? Thanks.


----------



## PeterB123

That is an awesome price.

The cheapest I've seen it is at Wise for $3999 (free shipping): Quiet Honda Generators - Deluxe Honda Generator - Generators by Honda WiseSales.com


----------



## Dqalex

fruch said:


> Dqalex, Did you buy that Honda generator online or at a dealer in NJ?
> I have seen that generator, but for alot more money. Did you catch some special sale? Thanks.


I bought it online at Harbor sport Cycle in MI. They have a very nice showroom online. The Guys name was Gary. The $3,600 for the generator was without shipping. I had my eye out for this generator for a while, my wife and I own a Dairy Queen and I wanted another generator to backup some of our equipment at the store. Quiet is nice.


----------



## Jackruf

Alex, can you tell us how long ago you purchased the generator from Harbor? Also what was the shipping to NJ. I am in Northern NJ, so the freight should be comparable. That is an excellent price.

Thank You


----------



## Dqalex

The date I bought it will always stick in my mind. Oct 30. I have to pull the receipt to see the shipping. My wife gave a copy of it to Fema. They gave us $499.99 towards it. How they came up with that number I'll never know. Give Harbor sport cycle a call. I think the guys name is Gary I delt with. It had to come in around $3800 or $3900 with the shipping. Jack what county are you in? I'm down in Ocean. The shipping should be the same. Alex


----------



## Jackruf

I am now in Essex, but grew up in Toms River. My sympathies go out to the folks on the shore. You really got nailed.


----------



## marsalv

*central maine diesel*

Do NOT buy from Central Maine Diesel. Do a search on their history of complaints from customer.

They will tell you whatever you want to hear to get you money. After that lead times change, product is different. I called to try and make it right, the owner hung up on me. I called back, tried to be nice, hung up on me again. My only recourse is to warn other people! Stay away.


----------

